# HP T5740 Thin Client - PRICE DROP



## Cyph3r

Hi all, I have for sale a perfectly working HP T5740 Thin Client PC. The specs are:

Intel Atom N280 1.66GHz
2gb DDR3 RAM (1 empty slot)
2gb IDE flash storage (IDE, and SATA ports)
PCI-E slot






I've had Linux and XMBC running on this thing great but I just don't use it anymore so it deserves to go to a good home!

*PRICE DROP TO £85*


----------



## Cyph3r

I'm open to offers! Try me


----------



## Cyph3r

C'mon guys this needs to go to a good home! Throw me an offer!


----------



## Cyph3r

BUMP

Price drop!


----------

